# Hello? Where are you guys? *Bibby*



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

It was a little less than a year ago that people were feeding this board a constant stream of Mike Bibby is on of the top3-5 PGs in the league. He was awsome. I said he was a flash in the pan, Austin Croshere on a better team.

Now this scrub has conned his way onto the Olympic team over Starbury. Shaq was absolutely correct, Bibby's selection on the Olympic team was not earned.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

theres no need to bash Bibby needlessly
but i agree, ive always thought Memphis rippedoff Sactown by stealing Jason Williams, and there are a lot of PGs better than Bibby


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*Mike bibby*

should be mini mes stunt devil

bobby jackson proved in the beg of the year who the best pg on the team was 
every single stat was better than the cubscouts


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

Why is it that every time Bibby has a poor game (and yes, he played HORRIBLE on Thursday) one of these threads seems to surface? Yes, Bibby is overrated by the media (can't stand to hear about the Kings' big two of Webber and Bibby when Mike isn't even in Peja's league). No, he's not that great - an above average starter, no more, no less. However, some of this stuff is ridiculous.

1) Comparing Bibby to Croshere is ridiculous. Croshere never was a starter prior to his breakout series, and hasn't been one since. Bibby started for Vancouver, and then was the starter on a 61 win team. After that, he started on a 59 win team, and his regular season numbers are (and have been) worlds better than Croshere. 

2) Jason Williams HAD TO GO after an absolutely horrible series against the Lakers where he was dominated by Derek Fisher in all aspects of the game and shot 29 PERCENT while racking up a 0.85 AST/TO ratio, leading to an embarrasing sweep. Now that's scrubby. If the Kings would have had Bibby in 2001, that series would have been just as competitive as last seasons. J-Will might fulfill his potential in Memphis, but after that disaster he was OUT in Sacramento (in fact, if the trade hadn't gone down, Bobby Jackson was apparently penciled in as the new starter) - he was holding the team back. 

3) Steph on the Olympic team? The guy is 2 season removed from being a renowned cancer and if you think Baron Davis and Andre Miller had chemistry issues in the WC, wait till you see Marbury backing up Jason Kidd! The last thing the US team needs is another volume low percentage shooter - look at what a disaster Pierce and Baron Davis were in the WC. Bibby is on the Olympic team because he can consistantly hit the mid-range jumper and he won't make waves as a backup. It's the same reason Karl Malone is on the team - as a good chemistry guy who can consistantly hit a midrange shot in backup minutes. The US team is no longer a Dream Team where we can put out an All-Star team and expect to win by overwhelming the other teams with sheer talent - it has to be a TEAM now.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RangerC</b>!
> 
> 
> Bibby is on the Olympic team because he can consistantly hit the mid-range jumper and he won't make waves as a backup.


Yeah but the problem comes if Kidd gets hurt and mike Bibby has no idea how to run an offense. Bibby in no way deserves to be on the Olympic team. If they just needed a backup, get Stockton.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RangerC</b>!
> Why is it that every time Bibby has a poor game (and yes, he played HORRIBLE on Thursday) one of these threads seems to surface? Yes, Bibby is overrated by the media (can't stand to hear about the Kings' big two of Webber and Bibby when Mike isn't even in Peja's league). No, he's not that great - an above average starter, no more, no less. However, some of this stuff is ridiculous.
> 
> 1) Comparing Bibby to Croshere is ridiculous. Croshere never was a starter prior to his breakout series, and hasn't been one since. Bibby started for Vancouver, and then was the starter on a 61 win team. After that, he started on a 59 win team, and his regular season numbers are (and have been) worlds better than Croshere.
> ...



GREAT REPLY!! 

Maybe some Laker fans are remembering how Bibby was the leader in that series and they're hoping their Lakers will face the Kings withOUT Bibby.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Kidd
Payton
Franchise
Starbury
B-Davis
Nash
Terry
Hudson
Cassell
Dre-Mill
J-Dub
Arenas

Bibby who?!?!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RangerC</b>!
> Why is it that every time Bibby has a poor game (and yes, he played HORRIBLE on Thursday) one of these threads seems to surface? Yes, Bibby is overrated by the media (can't stand to hear about the Kings' big two of Webber and Bibby when Mike isn't even in Peja's league). No, he's not that great - an above average starter, no more, no less. However, some of this stuff is ridiculous.
> 
> 1) Comparing Bibby to Croshere is ridiculous. Croshere never was a starter prior to his breakout series, and hasn't been one since. Bibby started for Vancouver, and then was the starter on a 61 win team. After that, he started on a 59 win team, and his regular season numbers are (and have been) worlds better than Croshere.
> ...


Great post. Bibby is a good player, leave him alone. He was injured for a good portion of the season.

The olympic team was clearly build around the main 5 or 6 guys, and the other guys are meant to be more steady team players IMO.

Bibby isn't a superstar, possibly a future All-Star a couple times, but he is a real solid PG.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Kidd
> Payton
> Franchise
> ...


Bibby is better than Jason Terry and Sam Cassell now
with Hudson its close, Arenas too, but hes improving exponentially... but all the others are better than Bibby


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

I thought JT was an Off Gaurd. Better than Cassell? I don't know about that. Same as Arenas though.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah but the problem comes if Kidd gets hurt and mike Bibby has no idea how to run an offense. Bibby in no way deserves to be on the Olympic team. If they just needed a backup, get Stockton.



Stockton is retired. But hey, I think Mark Jackson is still available.


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

> Kidd
> Payton
> Franchise
> Starbury
> ...






You can add Van Exel to that list as well. He's owning the ENTIRE Kings Back Court


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

bobby jackson is better then bibby also


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Mike Bibby is officially the most overrated player in the NBA. 16 pts and you give up 40 to someone off the bench.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Mike Bibby is officially the most overrated player in the NBA. 16 pts and you give up 40 to someone off the bench.


That player off the bench happened to be Nick Van Exel, a guy who not many people in the league can stop when he's on.

I mean come on though, there's no way Bibby's the most overrated player in the league, there's definatley more out there who get a ton more hype than their actual ability.

-Tim


----------



## fried chicken (Jan 8, 2003)

is nicky still an all-star type of player ?? i think technically dallas have 5 all stars in the league finley-nash-nowitzki-raef-nicky


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fried chicken</b>!
> is nicky still an all-star type of player ?? i think technically dallas have 5 all stars in the league finley-nash-nowitzki-raef-nicky


Raef is NOT an all star lmao... he isn't even a top 20 center in the league man... come on


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*if all star equals*

coming up in the clutch and makin big shot after big shot.. 
and playin little defense and hadly ever passing the ball.. 
then nick should be an all star...

( Its amazing what a little 6'2 guy from cincy can do to carry his team.. but a 6'9 athletic freak from mt zion cant do to lead his team to a victory)

Nick the quick is def. one of the most clutch players in the last 10 years of the nba..

reggie
nick
kobe 
horry


----------



## fried chicken (Jan 8, 2003)

nicky 6-2 ?? nahhhhhh.....hes 5-11 at the most


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> Raef is NOT an all star lmao... he isn't even a top 20 center in the league man... come on


statistically, hes actually the worst rebounding center in the L


----------

